# Odin



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

I drew the Norse god Odin. This is a sequel of sorts to my earlier sketch with Zeus. These classical sketches are a lot of fun to try my hand at. I may give the Birth of Venus a shot soon. I dunno. What're your thoughts on this? I tried to capture the visage of a stoic and rugged deity with fjords in the back.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

This certainly does look like a fun subject matter! Definitely keep it up!
When you want to go for something like rugged and stoic, however, it may help to look at a character's posture and facial features a little more. Right now the way Odin stands gives the impression he's slouching a fair bit and waving a pesky bird away. A more squared stance with folded arms could convey that kind of stoic look, along with a somewhat bigger build; broad shoulders, balanced stance, etc. 
I think the face may also look a bit more like someone who's a bit surprised, than a stoic, rugged man. 

A good way to tackle something like this is the find reference of what you feel really represents the vibe you want to bring across. You can then find your way to stylize that look into the art style you want to work with.


----------



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

Interesting. I certainly hadn't thought about it that way.


----------

